# The Left, What are they Afraid of?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I find this article to nail what is actually going on with the Fascist/communists lefties.

A piece....



> What's causing all the frenzy on the left is just this: the realization that after eight years of weak and undemocratic governance, democracy has reasserted itself. The American heartland is disgusted with what they've done, from Obamacare to Black Lives Matter to transgendered bathrooms to a feeble foreign policy that emboldens our enemies.
> 
> The truth is that most Americans are not progressives and never will be. They are conservative by nature. They believe in small business, family, God, and the right to self-defense. For eight years progressives have ridden roughshod over the values of the heartland, and voters have been seething.


Articles: What Are They Afraid Of?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The left is afraid of what all tyrants are afraid of: Not having absolute control over everything and everyone.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree , now the Democraps see what this country is all about , it's not what they want it to be and we " as a country don't want there crap" . I can't wait till 3 months after the 20th of Jan. what the Democraps is going to say .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

They will not only be carping for the next four years, but actively plotting ways to undermine the will of conservative America.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The are afraid that we are going to stop putting up with their BS.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> They will not only be carping for the next four years, but actively plotting ways to undermine the will of conservative America.


And they will be aided and abetted by the liberal media. Just as happened during the second term of Bush.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They are angry because conservatives are smarter and able to be independent, also conservatives don't need someone to hold their hand to make decisions, we know how to take care of ourselves and others without being told how....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Libs/progressives want to corral, control and limit your freedoms with a "we know better than you" mentality via a large and omnipotent government.
Conservatives (notice I didn't say REPUBLICANS) want smaller less involvement by government.

No where in the US Constitution is Healthcare, education or the environment is mentioned....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

very simple - scared to death of the truth and reality of the real world .... if you can hide from IT - it doesn't exist


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And they will be aided and abetted by the liberal media. Just as happened during the second term of Bush.


I hope not. Trump has used the internet very effectively so far. I'd love to see him do an end run around the liberal media, making them even more irellevant than they are now. They're afraid of that, for sure.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Why do you think they want to control guns? Do you think they care if we shoot a mugger?

Of course not. It's the phrase in the Declaration of Independence stating "rise up and abolish it" that has them worried.


----------

